# Father’s Day Biscuits & Gravy!



## civilsmoker (Jun 21, 2020)

Woke up this morning and my wife asked if I would like some biscuits and gravy as she handed me a nice tall insulated iced Coke Zero with lime!!!  She knows what makes me tick for sure.

Here are her hand made biscuits, I don’t know how she does it other than I know she uses the recipient from the “professional cookbook”.   She weighs out all the dry ingredients...







The gravy is made with 16 oz of breakfast sausage that is seared and crumbled with a fork while cooking. Once to a medium color of sear, a 1/3C of flour and butter is added and cooked till the flour starts to turn just a bit of color. Then 3C milk 1C heavy cream is added. Be sure to stir always on mid heat from this point on. It is seasoned with 2.5-3 tsp of old bay, 1tsp rubbed sage, and S&P. Keep stirring till a very light boil and it thickens, I then put it on a very very low simmer till the biscuits are ready. If it’s more than 3 or 4 min I will add a 1/4-1/3C of cold milk to stop the cooking and keep it the right thickness.

My fav is to serve it with some sunny side eggs and a homemade raspberry jam biscuit.





Simple but heaven!






Pure Yolk Money!!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 21, 2020)

My wife loves biscuits and gravy and has ordered them just about every time we've ever gone out for brekky. She told me yesterday that as long as we're going to be locked down for the rest of our lives if I really loved her I'd make biscuits and gravy for her. I hate biscuits and gravy for breakfast, maybe  with a few eggs and some bacon I could tolerate it, maybe a chicken fried steak would help. I reckon I'll make a little ten pound batch of breakfast sausage, I use Rytec's recipe, works every time . I give you a Like for making your wife happy, happy wife happy life. What's the biscuit recipe? RAY


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 21, 2020)

Now that's what I'm talking about.  Huge Like, and points to boot.  That plate looks delish!

Dave


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 21, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> My wife loves biscuits and gravy and has ordered them just about every time we've ever gone out for brekky. She told me yesterday that as long as we're going to be locked down for the rest of our lives if I really loved her I'd make biscuits and gravy for her. I hate biscuits and gravy for breakfast, maybe  with a few eggs and some bacon I could tolerate it, maybe a chicken fried steak would help. I reckon I'll make a little ten pound batch of breakfast sausage, I use Rytec's recipe, works every time . I give you a Like for making your wife happy, happy wife happy life. What's the biscuit recipe? RAY



Thanks for the like and sorry man, a good chicken fried steak is one of my favs!  The I’m not a baker but the recipe is from the professional chef v7. It was a pricy purchase but well worth it!!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 21, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about.  Huge Like, and points to boot.  That plate looks delish!
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave!  It’s a keeper in my book!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 22, 2020)

Looks really good!
LIKE!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 22, 2020)

I'm not a lover of runny eggs. But the sausage and gravy on those biscuits look excellent!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 22, 2020)

Nice civil . One of our favorites around here . I don't make scratch biscuits , but make some good sausage gravy . Most places I've ordered it can't come close . I like the " cold milk " trick . I'll keep that in the play book . 
Perfect cook on the eggs . All runny yolk is were it's at .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2020)

Looks Excellent, Civil !!!
Nice Job, by the Little Woman!!
You are Blessed!
Like.

Bear


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 22, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> Looks really good!
> LIKE!


Thanks yankee!  Its a tasty treat for sure!



Steve H said:


> I'm not a lover of runny eggs. But the sausage and gravy on those biscuits look excellent!


Thanks Steve, I know runny eggs aren't everyone's deal but scrambled are good to.  you just miss that yolk mixed with the gravy....that is the stuff dreams are made of!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 22, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Nice civil . One of our favorites around here . I don't make scratch biscuits , but make some good sausage gravy . Most places I've ordered it can't come close . I like the " cold milk " trick . I'll keep that in the play book .
> Perfect cook on the eggs . All runny yolk is were it's at .


Thaks Chop!  yes the cold milk works really well.  Otherwise it just keeps cooking and getting thicker and pretty soon it breaks and then yuck!  That is pretty much what restaurant gravy is......

A runny yolk on biscuits and gravy is just ONE of those bucket list things in my book!




Bearcarver said:


> Looks Excellent, Civil !!!
> Nice Job, by the Little Woman!!
> You are Blessed!
> Like.
> ...



Thanks, Bear,  and you nailed that one for sure, I'm very blessed indeed!  I usually like to time the gravy were I add the milk and cream exactly 7 minutes to the window on the wife's biscuits so it is done just as they go on the rack.  I use the milk trick just in case they need a min or two more for the proper color.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 22, 2020)

forktender


 smokerjim
 thanks for the love & like!


----------



## forktender (Jun 23, 2020)

I'd give that woman a big kiss, I love everything about that breakfast it's perfect even the beverage of choice.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 23, 2020)

Love sausage and gravy too Civil. And I don't mind runny eggs either.....with this breakfast sure!

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jun 23, 2020)

Just seeing those now. Could def. dig into that!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 23, 2020)

forktender said:


> I'd give that woman a big kiss, I love everything about that breakfast it's perfect even the beverage of choice.


Thanks fork and the wife says thanks too!  



Smokin' in AZ said:


> Love sausage and gravy too Civil. And I don't mind runny eggs either.....with this breakfast sure!
> 
> BIG LIKE!
> 
> John


Thanks John, it’s really easy but rewarding in the first bite all the way till the last bite!




Central PA Cowboy said:


> Just seeing those now. Could def. dig into that!


CPA Cowboy, thanks, they don’t last long for sure!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 23, 2020)

Johnny Ray
 thanks for the like!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 23, 2020)

Do you mind posting the biscuit recipe?


----------



## civilsmoker (Nov 27, 2020)

Yup, Give me a day or two to get the wife to write I’d down as I think she has made a few adjustments


----------



## civilsmoker (Nov 28, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Do you mind posting the biscuit recipe?



C- PA I sent you a pm, the recipe is from“The Professional Chef, 7th edition”.   Excellent cook book!


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 9, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy
....I wanted to let you know that my wife uses a mod from the recipe.... She doesn't cut the butter like they show.  She uses a large size grater to grate the butter then she mixes it in.  It makes for more consistent flakiness.....


----------

